# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Mach3 Hotkeys

## ahdvip

*lathe*



*mill*




*plasma*

----------

anhcos, cuong, haignition, Khoa C3, Nam CNC, writewin

----------


## duonghoang

Anh em nghiên cứu làm cái handle chạy chứ, làm nguyên cái bàn phím mà chỉnh cnc thì ko pro xí nào  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

handle là dành cho mấy anh chảnh chảnh , còn tui thì nhà nghèo chơi bàn phím có dây, mát mặt xíu thì chơi bàn phím không dây nữa thì ok liền... vào phần hotkey định nghĩa lại theo cách mình quen dùng là nhanh liền à.

----------


## duonghoang

Có chảnh gì đâu anh Nam, chả là hồi em xài cái bàn phím nó dỏm quá, nhấn Z chạy xuống mà nhả nút ra nó ko nhả, bị kẹt, quá khổ thế làm cái đùng tiêu mất con dao yêu quý. Nên cũng đang dự tính DIY cái handle chơi thôi.hehe

----------


## CKD

Có cần a hổ trợ gì thì hú... Vụ này cũng ko phức tạp lắm.

----------


## ahdvip

Thực ra so với bàn phím thì Handle chỉ được cái nhỏ gọn, tiện dụng, không ảnh hưởng gì đến standard hotkeys còn về thao tác thì không nhanh hơn được bàn phím. Em đang xài 1 cái handle không dây, bấm máy chạy xong đem nó theo bên mình lâu lâu coi Z bao nhiêu với bấm chạy nhanh chạy chậm từ xa ^^.

----------


## Nam CNC

mua cái bàn phím không dây xịn tí xíu là ok, cái handle TQ thấy giống đồ chơi quá , chưa thấy của AHDvip chưa biết, chịu chơi độ toàn bộ luôn, núm xoay mua của japan quay cho nó đã ... mà thôi anh em lên dự án DIY cái handle bằng cái smartphone đi cho nó dữ , điều khiển qua blu tút luôn. Cái này mới Chảnh dữ nè.

----------


## ahdvip

Cái của em nè A Nam, coi được không

----------


## Khoa C3

Ở nhà em có cái keyboard 
 điều khiển speed dome camera kết nối rj45, không biết có dùng được không các bác nhỉ?

----------


## Nam CNC

À là cái này, vậy là mua mắc rồi hehehe.... thôi anh em diễn đàn tập trung độ cho cái smartphone đi , em xin tài trợ cho dự án nghiên cứu đó. ( một phần thôi à nha )

----------


## writewin

sờ mát phôn thì cũng đơn giản mà, dùng phần mềm giả lập bàn phím PC rồi trang bị cho PC cái card wifi, he he cái này thì em có thử qua rồi

----------


## ahdvip

Để em chơi vụ này cho nhưng mà anh Nam phải tài trợ cho em cái sờ mát phon đó nha, keke, phần còn lại em lo hết cũng đc.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy chú cứ làm cho anh buồn, chú nào chẳng có smartphone , chỉ có anh có cái cục đập đá nokia thôi, vậy để lôi ra cái gì có giá trị bán đi tài trợ cho anh em đây.
 @WW em đã hoàn chỉnh chưa ? nếu hoàn chỉnh trên smartphone hay máy tính bảng là tiền không đó nha, hoàn chỉnh là phải đơn giản , hiệu quả , các thiết bị kèm theo phải tiện dụng . Nếu OK tui xin là khách hàng đầu tiên.

            Để tài trợ tui giảm giá tiếp mấy em harmonic nữa đây hehehe.


     Có lần đi triển lãm , thấy cái máy cnc japan nó dùng máy tính bảng để điều khiển , thấy phê ơi là phê , không biết bên trong nó có dùng phần cứng gì hay thêm món gì không... nếu nó dùng máy tính bảng thay thế toàn bộ cho máy tính kết hợp với một mạch gì đó ví dụ như adruino , và kết hợp với chức năng không dây nữa thì quá đỉnh...

       Xin cncprovn tổ chức cuộc thi về dự án em vừa nêu...3 người đạt giải sẽ đạt một giải thưởng gì đó ( em xin góp trước 2tr cho giải thưởng ) còn dự án cho cuộc thi như thế nào xin diễn đàn đưa ra cho cụ thể hơn nha

       Em chán về cnc rồi, thường quá , em muốn nó được nâng cao về món chạy máy và điều khiển hơn.

----------

anhcos

----------


## ahdvip

Dự án đó không có giàu được đâu anh ơi, có mấy nguyên nhân sau đây:
1- Smartphone sẽ giống đồ chơi, có khi thành cục gạch vì handle thì trên đó có nút Stop, lỡ có chuyện gì gấp lúc đó gõ bộp bộp là nó đi ngay. ^^. Đó là chưa nói đến Smartphone không được thiết kế cho môi trường làm việc như CNC... 
2- Không có tính chuyên dụng, chuyên nghiệp. 
3- Độ ổn định của Smartphone không cao.
4- Smartphone thì khó chơi kiểu như máy tính bàn là cứ xài đồ củ cho rẻ đc nên giá giá trị đầu tư nó cũng sẽ không phải là thấp.
5- Đầu ra không có, nếu làm xong hù doạ khách hàng thì được chứ khó bán được.

* Nói chung thì CNC phải hướng đến những option chuyên dụng và ổn định cao thì là tốt nhất. 
(Trước đây còn có thằng bạn em đòi cài phần mềm điều khiển CNC lên Smartphone để xài)

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC

----------


## Khoa C3

Em là thấy cái bàn của em mà khiển dc thì trông phò rô ra phết.

----------


## jimmyli

ý anh nam là cái này đó hã  :Big Grin: 
*https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...i.mach3control* em chưa thử, mới seach thử ra thôi à hihi, à mà "ăn roi" mới sài được nha

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

thích cho máy tính bảng hơn, vì rẻ và to hơn , muốn máy tính bảng thay thế hoàn toàn máy tính ( nhỏ và tiện hơn ) , vì khoái giống cái mini cnc japan điều khiển bằng máy tính bảng.

----------


## CKD

Thấy ý kiến của anh Nam CNC về việc tổ chức cuộc thi cũng hay, nhưng việc đó có vẽ hơi khó trong lúc này. Hay mình tổ chức một cuộc thi nào đó.. gần gủi hơn như tự chế BOB, hay chế Driver v.v... cho nó đơn giản & dễ thành công hơn?

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## jimmyli

ý anh là máy tính bảng điều khiểu cnc 100% ấy hã, nếu vậy thì phải có 1 cái mạch arduino, làm trung gian, nó sẽ sử lý G-code và điều khiển motor, cái này thì em đã hiểu cách làm nhưng chưa có điều kiện thử, nhưng chỉ cho máy in 3D thôi còn cnc thì chưa biết có được không. haizzz, cái trên thì trung gian máy tính vẫn sài cho máy tính bảng chạy ăn roi được

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

tổ chức cuộc thi cuối năm đi anh em ơi!!!! anh em cứ đưa ra đề tài và chọn luôn trong tuần này, em xin là 1 trong nhiều nhà tài trợ cho anh em.

----------


## ahdvip

> tổ chức cuộc thi cuối năm đi anh em ơi!!!! anh em cứ đưa ra đề tài và chọn luôn trong tuần này, em xin là 1 trong nhiều nhà tài trợ cho anh em.


Ý tưởng này em cũng có từ lâu giờ mới manh nha. ^^. 

@BQT tạo một bài riêng cho cái phi vụ này đi. Chủ đề thì em nghĩ nên chuyển hướng khác chứ đừng chơi cái vụ Smartphone với máy tính bảng của a Nam




> ý anh là máy tính bảng điều khiểu cnc 100% ấy hã, nếu vậy thì phải có 1 cái mạch arduino, làm trung gian, nó sẽ sử lý G-code và điều khiển motor, cái này thì em đã hiểu cách làm nhưng chưa có điều kiện thử, nhưng chỉ cho máy in 3D thôi còn cnc thì chưa biết có được không. haizzz, cái trên thì trung gian máy tính vẫn sài cho máy tính bảng chạy ăn roi được


Ý ảnh là xài mấy cái máy tính bảng bình thường, còn Arduino thì có project free của nước ngoài làm rồi.

----------

